# Getting the small roaches out???



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

I have a group of roaching and they breed like mad. But i just want to get the small ones out for my cresties. Any advice on how i can do it?


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

make a pooter

Pooter Plans

works like a charm lol


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

they tend to hide in egg box and things, i just take out a bit of egg box that they hide under, remove the adults and tap the egg box over a cricket box till all the little ones have fallen in.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Oh interesting will have to make one

Im not so lucky im afraid my little ones know what im up to and run off


----------



## RoyalPython89 (Jul 15, 2008)

how do you no when roaches are breeding.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

RoyalPython89 said:


> how do you no when roaches are breeding.


what species u got. i breed dubia and ive only ever seem them being once. but i still end up with loads of babies just keep them warm and they will do the rest.


----------



## RoyalPython89 (Jul 15, 2008)

duabi and how small are the babys


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

Just grab them, they are tougher than they look


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

RoyalPython89 said:


> duabi and how small are the babys


pretty small maybe 1cm maybe a few mm bigger


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

how do you breed roaches i preffer crickets lol


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

I see mine giving birth all the time like white maggots yuck.

Mine are in my heated garage in a plastic tank with a lid.


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

Just put a few drinking straws in with your roaches and seal up one end, only small roaches can get inside, just tap them out for your cresties


----------



## loogielv (Dec 7, 2008)

andie said:


> Just put a few drinking straws in with your roaches and seal up one end, only small roaches can get inside, just tap them out for your cresties


really great tip! i can't believe i didn't think of that. for medium sized ones, you could also have different sized tubes for different sized roaches and then dump them into a bucket with super small holes to sort out the smaller ones, but keep the medium ones. great tip!


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

@ callumcook. Get some roaches you'll very rarely use crickets again.: victory:


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Pick em up ... even if there small, just pick em up and dunt squish them :2thumb:


----------



## newb (Mar 4, 2008)

i use tweezers to get them all out urgh i couldnt touch them especially the adults with their cling on legs.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

newb said:


> i use tweezers to get them all out urgh i couldnt touch them especially the adults with their cling on legs.


Ooooh comon :whip:










-_-, there cute.... in a way :whistling2:


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

we have a mixed colony of dubia which are cute and lobster they are fast going to need to seperate them soon as the tanks getting full and they have high rise egg flats


----------



## loogielv (Dec 7, 2008)

is there cross breeding?


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

not that i have noticed i bought them mixed and seen to stick to their own kind when breeding


----------



## loogielv (Dec 7, 2008)

lilworm said:


> not that i have noticed i bought them mixed and seen to stick to their own kind when breeding


that's good. last thing we need is a super roach that can fly, climb and chew through glass, or gets big enough to steal my wallet


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

:lol2::lol2: well they have not stood toe toe with the BIG D my huge male beardie so all is well :lol2:


----------

